# Filler and finisher in one



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

So had the pleasure of working with a lot more experienced subby today to see how he does things. This guys a one man band and can bang out a large 4 bed by himself in a day!!! 
Oh and the finish once sanded is as neat and tidy as you could ever ask for 

The stuff he uses is GTEC easy fill... Literally filler and finisher in one. All you do is give the house 2 coats of this stuff, rather than ****ing about with fast set, then mixing up joint cement to top. This stuff dries soft as well and rubs down like a dream. I think BG do an easy fill? I never knew this stuff existed till today. I think the bags are fairly pricey tho? But then again maybe not in comparison to having to buy filler and joint cement separate. Anyone else use this stuff?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

4 bed in 1 day good work how many sq are in your 4 beda mate just curious as on England construction shows alot of houses are dog boxes?


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

Basically one like this 
http://m.persimmonhomes.com/cranbrook-galileo/4-bed-detached-house-234212
Sorry couldn't remember the square meterage but the floor plans on the page should tell you the size.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

You don't have closets(you may use a different term) in every bedroom?


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

gopherstateguy said:


> You don't have closets(you may use a different term) in every bedroom?


No mate, usually have a wardrobe put in once house is finished if needed, but that's up to the new house occupier


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

dnbdan said:


> No mate, usually have a wardrobe put in once house is finished if needed, but that's up to the new house occupier


Thats unreal, free standing robes disappeared here in the seventies. Those rooms are tiny by the time you put a bed and a robe in there you would be hard pressed to move.


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

gazman said:


> dnbdan said:
> 
> 
> > No mate, usually have a wardrobe put in once house is finished if needed, but that's up to the new house occupier
> ...


That's the current state of England's new builds these days lol.
Toy houses ;-)


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

does the tape crack or peel after a year or two?


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

jackleg said:


> does the tape crack or peel after a year or two?


On the internals? Not usually. On the joints tho yes. We use scrim tape or mesh tape, whatever you want to call it... If we are taping by hand it's 2 coats only so you have to make sure the coats are good and to be honest the boarding is usually shiiiiiiiiit. And good jointing doesn't get over bad boarding as we all know


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

dnbdan said:


> On the internals? Not usually. On the joints tho yes. We use scrim tape or mesh tape, whatever you want to call it... If we are taping by hand it's 2 coats only so you have to make sure the coats are good and to be honest the boarding is usually shiiiiiiiiit. And good jointing doesn't get over bad boarding as we all know


What the heck do you poms do lol......i have jobs i tapped 10 years ago still seamless and not a blemish......no matter what country your in the product should stand more then a couple years....i could understand it in syria or bagdad with bombs every day i really hope your joking the after a couple of years its standard......


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

Haha. To be honest. The cracks are usually above the door. Where It hasn't been boarded properly. So a lazy fixer has usually just stuck on a bit of board for the door head and the 2 joints run in line with each side of the door frame. So when the door is slammed in the future, it will create cracks. The other usual ones are found in the bathroom and under Windows next to radiators. That's when a house has been jointed in the winter. Customer has moved in and put the heating on full blast causing expansion and some joints have cracked then, ( houses are Timber frame)
New builds in the U.K, Come with a years 'customer care' so more often than not, a patcher or make good person will visit these houses after the new occupiers moved in and go sort out these cracks out. 
This brings me back to the 2 coat method. If you have 3 coats it would probably fix this problem. However if your house bashing and taping by hand, you will never make any money if you were to do 3 coats. If you have boxes and the like, there's no excuse not to do 3 coats.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats asking for trouble the top of the door header is weakest part if i ever join above a door its in the centre other wise steer clear


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Love to c him do this kind of stuff in a day!!:whistling2:


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> Love to c him do this kind of stuff in a day!!


Yea no chance doing that in a day haha. That's very tidy work. I compliment you on your impressive finishing skills sir.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

dnbdan said:


> Yea no chance doing that in a day haha. That's very tidy work. I compliment you on your impressive finishing skills sir.


I seem to always get the good stuff lol!!:blink:
Cant remember the last normal house I seen!
The last 1 was about the worst I have ever done! But then they have to pay for it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

A few more!


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

This all private domestic work mate? 
Top finishing that. What you using for beads? Flex tape or metal beading


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

dnbdan said:


> This all private domestic work mate?
> Top finishing that. What you using for beads? Flex tape or metal beading


Yea all my work is single sites dotted about anywhere!!
Sheetrock beads mostly but started using flex again just cause its cheaper!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

dnbdan said:


> No mate, usually have a wardrobe put in once house is finished if needed, but that's up to the new house occupier





gazman said:


> Thats unreal, free standing robes disappeared here in the seventies. Those rooms are tiny by the time you put a bed and a robe in there you would be hard pressed to move.


I could make a small fortune If I didn't have to work closets!!:yes:
Some of the small specs I work on can have up to 9 closets including the laundry room and Tele box .


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I could make a small fortune If I didn't have to work closets!!:yes:
> Some of the small specs I work on can have up to 9 closets including the laundry room and Tele box .


Nothing like taping out a room and there is a sh*t space that also needs done!:furious:
And its going to take longer than the room with the same if not more internals to do!!:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Couple more!
Now this was something I never seen before and don't want to c again!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Nothing like taping out a room and there is a sh*t space that also needs done!:furious:
> And its going to take longer than the room with the same if not more internals to do!!:blink:


Yep!! I'd rather run an extra 50 corner bead than [email protected] with a bunch of Closets .. The home I just finished up had two of them that were 16x16 and 9' tall . I cursed those two closets every time I stepped into of them...Who the hell needs a closet that small?? If my skinny ass can barely fit into It. What are they gonna put in It ?? A coat??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Yep!! I'd rather run an extra 50 corner bead than [email protected] with a bunch of Closets .. The home I just finished up had two of them that were 16x16 and 9' tall . I cursed those two closets every time I stepped into of them...Who the hell needs a closet that small?? If my skinny ass can barely fit into It. What are they gonna put in It ?? A coat??


Yup sometimes its good being a skinny ass!:thumbsup:
Last job I did was all up and down scaffold and fu*k me if I was 20 stone there was no way in hell I could of done it! Need a sticky bun every 20 mins LOL:whistling2:
I got a new hawk for the tight areas!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yup sometimes its good being a skinny ass!:thumbsup:
> Last job I did was all up and down scaffold and fu*k me if I was 20 stone there was no way in hell I could of done it! Need a sticky bun every 20 mins LOL:whistling2:


Should I even ask what a sticky bun Is?:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Should I even ask what a sticky bun Is?:blink:


Fancy bun covered in cream and jam kinda stuff!!
Helps u put on weight!!!:thumbsup:
Think doughnut kinda!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yup sometimes its good being a skinny ass!:thumbsup:
> Last job I did was all up and down scaffold and fu*k me if I was 20 stone there was no way in hell I could of done it! Need a sticky bun every 20 mins LOL:whistling2:
> I got a new hawk for the tight areas!


Look at that pic ya'll !! The man makes so much money.. He just leaves it laying around!!!:laughing:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Look at that pic ya'll !! The man makes so much money.. He just leaves it laying around!!!:laughing:


Funny fu*cker Moore!
I noticed that after I posted it!!


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

It's like the father and son of Hawks lol
I hate it when the scaffolds been set to high and you go to put a bead on an external near the ceiling and you start twatting your head


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

dnbdan said:


> It's like the father and son of Hawks lol
> I hate it when the scaffolds been set to high and you go to put a bead on an external near the ceiling and you start twatting your head


Bloody good hawks them!:thumbsup:
The small 1 is 8 inch!
And I hate scaffold work full stop!


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

dnbdan said:


> So had the pleasure of working with a lot more experienced subby today to see how he does things. This guys a one man band and can bang out a large 4 bed by himself in a day!!!
> Oh and the finish once sanded is as neat and tidy as you could ever ask for
> 
> The stuff he uses is GTEC easy fill... Literally filler and finisher in one. All you do is give the house 2 coats of this stuff, rather than ****ing about with fast set, then mixing up joint cement to top. This stuff dries soft as well and rubs down like a dream. I think BG do an easy fill? I never knew this stuff existed till today. I think the bags are fairly pricey tho? But then again maybe not in comparison to having to buy filler and joint cement separate. Anyone else use this stuff?


That was not a filler/finish you saw, I used that as base coat but topped with freeman ready mix. 

I have used combi fillers for everything though.

I must confess the timber frames are easy, however the big 3 story five beds I used to do in a day were not, 5 boxes of angle tape, slopes on top floor and cupboards galore. Long slopping ones on top floor, you had to crawl down half the length of the house. Huge open top stairwell too... 

Not high though, not off scaffold (other than stairwell) I don't do those jobs as my enjoyment comes from flowing through the process not messing about with scaffold. 

Still you can be drywall champion but your still on a crapy building site and your not changing the world so it means nothing... Was fun though, to bash out huge units on my own when everyone thought it impossible, by hand too boot! In the beginning all by hand, just 3 buckets, trowel, hawk , 6" knife and a pair of snips.. Not forgetting a tar brush on plumbers pipe to lay on compound in the corners... Oh mixing stick.

6 and a half hours for a big persimmon 4 bed was my record with that method(all by hand) 500+ Square meter units. At £1.60 they were worth £916 so work out how big it really was your selfs. Simple house type though.

I don't work as hard these days though and have more tools lol

Don't see normal cupboards as being a major factor in the time it takes to do plots, not for me anyway. Done plenty of big units with double cupboards in every bedroom with a crapy division in between them too.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Atomicdrywall said:


> That was not a filler/finish you saw, I used that as base coat but topped with freeman ready mix.
> 
> I have used combi fillers for everything though.
> 
> ...


Welcome Mr Savage:thumbsup:


----------

